# Phillips 42" LCD no picture, clicking noise, blinking red



## intheumbra (Oct 17, 2009)

My tv is a Philips digital widescreen flat TV 42PFL5432D 42" LCD Full HD 1080p with Digital Crystal Clear42PFL5432D/37; serial #BZ5A0739360296 It always worked fine then tonight it started shuting off and turning back on. it did this about 4 times then it made a noise that sounded like asurge of electricity. the tv shut off and began to make a rapid clicking noise and the led on the power switch is red and blinks along with the clicking noise. it just continues to do this untill it is unplugged. Any information as to what my problem could be, and how to go about fixing it would be greatly appreciated. thank you...


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I could be almost anything causing that problem,its not really a do it yourself job and needs someone who knows what they are doing to fix it,to be honest, one thing you could do is to look in the back for signs of arcing in a darkened room,if you are confident with these things ...but honestly it needs someone with know how I think .....


----------



## intheumbra (Oct 17, 2009)

well i am fairly proficient with electronics, if it would be a blown fuse or a bad capacitor i would be able to fix it myself. i can solder, and im fairly mechanically inclined. im just trying to determine as to whether or not this is likely to be an easy repair such as a fuse or if it needs multiple items that would be better to have done at a shop where the work would be gaurenteed.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I really cant help any more it might something as simple as the backlight has gone,or a protection device has come into play,or indeed a lot more things,I personally dont think you will fix it,it really needs a tech that will have the tools to go through a procedure to find the fault,you could always ask for an estimate I suppose ....


----------



## intheumbra (Oct 17, 2009)

i personally think i will fix it. keep the faith.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I hope that you do,or it might cost you a bit  I think its a power supply problem and probably a capacitor somewhere on that board,check for any swelled up capacitors .....


----------

